# forelock and tail extensions



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I find they often look fake, and are rather expensive if you aren't doing breed shows.

Though, in many Western and English disciplines, they're the norm. Only if you are gonna be showing at a mid-high level. No one at the fair shows I went to had one.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Gidget said:


> has anyone used these and has anyone commmented about it at a show?
> 
> I like the look but not sure if it would look fake or not


I know of a horse, who is a multiple AQHA and AQHYA world champion, and multiple congress champion, who's mane is completely roached. He uses a forelock extension, (his name is Harley D Zip, AQHA legend), so obviously it doesn't make that big of a difference or at least, not in the AQHA world.:lol:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I think they look fake and I really don't like them. At the same time a lot of people use and like them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i found some forlock extentions but I think my horse would look like a doof with one and it would hide her bald face which I like.

I was more curious about the tail.I know they come in different lengths. I know they are obvious when horses have tail extensions in but I like the look of them.I would probably get a medium length if so. I found some and like them but not sure if it will actually match my horses tail. I wouldhave to get a mix.Of course this is down in the future.I was just wondering if it would look nice for halter.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I used tail extensions in APHA shows when I was showing, for both Bali and Foxy. It made them both look a lot better, in my opinion. I have never used a forelock one, and personally I think that's a little overkill... HOWEVER, if ever a horse needed one it's Bali- he has a little puff of forelock and thats it hahaha he looks like a goober.:wink:

Also- I wanted to add, I always used black for Foxy who's tail was mainly white with some black in it, I just thought it made it look fuller... and Bali's was flaxen to bring out his natural little bit of flaxen he has mixed in with his typical reddish tail. I think it looks good to mix in a color in their tail you wish they had more of, that way it's not just all one giant solid color- if your horse has a mixed tail as you mentioned


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks! So your horse,Bali...is it like Bailey or B-al-lee? 
My paint has a puff for a forlock too...I think it's funny but I think it fits her.Ive seen worse forelocks out there.
Where did you buy yours? I will save up and buy one most likely.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and did yours come in all crinkled like wigs do that you get for halloween?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

it's ball-ee.. He's named after the island because my parents were on vacation there when he was born 
I will have to ask my mom where she got the tails, I was a lucky youth rider at the time with my mom footing the bills  hahaha but I remember they came in long boxes and inside bags so that the hair wasnt crinkled up when they got to our place. And we stored them in special tail bags with hangers- my mom was super paranoid about them so I think they were pricey hahaha... They arent super important as others have said but they do look nice.
You could probably find some used ones on eBay or craigslist if you're buying it yourself, that's where I would look now that I am paying for my pony hobby myself lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

BaliDoll said:


> it's ball-ee.. He's named after the island because my parents were on vacation there when he was born
> I will have to ask my mom where she got the tails, I was a lucky youth rider at the time with my mom footing the bills  hahaha but I remember they came in long boxes and inside bags so that the hair wasnt crinkled up when they got to our place. And we stored them in special tail bags with hangers- my mom was super paranoid about them so I think they were pricey hahaha... They arent super important as others have said but they do look nice.
> You could probably find some used ones on eBay or craigslist if you're buying it yourself, that's where I would look now that I am paying for my pony hobby myself lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
i didn't think about ebay!Thanks!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm addicted to eBay hahaha no prob!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

BaliDoll said:


> I'm addicted to eBay hahaha no prob!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I just don't know what color..it's mostly black but has white hairs and also some redish/brown to it.There are a lot to choose from and ebay has them for cheeeaaaap!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Check your rule book to make sure they're allowed.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I can call and ask

Just called and they are allowed =DDDDD....they pick up the phone fast!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're only showing locally/openly(IE no APHA, NRHA, etc), you don't *really* need one, and don't be surprised if you're the only one there with one. You'll stand out, but it'll either be good or bad.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

vivache said:


> If you're only showing locally/openly(IE no APHA, NRHA, etc), you don't *really* need one, and don't be surprised if you're the only one there with one. You'll stand out, but it'll either be good or bad.


 
Vivache,

There were halter horses with tail extensions are the show.One horse who was clipped and everything had a major tail extension. I am going with one that will be more of a natural tail extension but will be banged at the end.I am not getting a heavy thick one :wink:


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Slightly OT, but, I think it's silly when they have them at nrha cause half the time they get pulled out during the run lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

BaliDoll said:


> Slightly OT, but, I think it's silly when they have them at nrha cause half the time they get pulled out during the run lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
whats nrha?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

National Reining horse association
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

BaliDoll said:


> National Reining horse association
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
that would actually be kinda funny to see that. That would be embarassing!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget's tail.

I think I should pull it at the top but scared I will make her tail look puny


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I would do what a lot of dressage riders do with Gidget. Place your arm under the tail so that it is lifted in it's natural position when she is moving, and then just trim with scissors the ends of the short hairs at the top of the tail to make a clean line when the tail is lifted. I don't show, but I think this looks a lot better than a pulled tail, because it looks neat without looking skimpy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sooo...I put my arm under her tail and trim at the same time?


----------



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that anyone could mistake a blunt cut real tail with a tail extension. and really, i like them but my horse doesnt need one. have you tried putting MTG on your horse's tail, and putting a tail bag over it and leaving it on over night? MTG really makes it grow fast. But if you do resort to a tail extension you could take some thinning shears or scissors pointed upward and uneven out the ends just a little to make it look a bit more natural. And you know its the correct length when you back up your horse and it just barely touches the ground.


----------



## kmjaxon (Feb 6, 2012)

does any one know where I can get a forlock extention from in WA or if I can get it ordered in from anywhere? I have a clydsdale with a bald face who has had her forlock cut too short and realy need to protect her face, please anybody?


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I use to use a light weight extension in my show geldings tail. It was a 1/4 lb tail. He always has a beautiful long tail, but wouldn't fill out at the bottom, so my trainer at the time made him this 1/4 lb one, and it NEVER looked fake. It made his tail just look full and gorgeous. I think the fake look comes from improperly putting them in and having more fake tail than natural tail. It shouldn't be a replacement for a tail. 

I have never used a forlock extension, but I can see where those would look really fake.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kmjaxon said:


> does any one know where I can get a forlock extention from in WA or if I can get it ordered in from anywhere? I have a clydsdale with a bald face who has had her forlock cut too short and realy need to protect her face, please anybody?


Protect her face? As in from the sun/flies/whatever? I think you would be better off buying a flymask than investing in a forelock extension if that is the case.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

These people do the best forelock extensions that I know of and they certainly don't look fake either. 

no chance of them falling off because they are attached to your bridle.
Extra Forelock - Extra Plaits and Loose Plaits - by Philippa Kirby

These are the extensions that anyone in the UK show ring will use. Mainly because extensions are not allowed in the ring here so if you are going to use them you have to not be caught (and everyone who needs one uses one! even top proffessionals)


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

If you're showing APHA, last I checked forelock extensions were illegal. I don't know if they've changed the rules or not, I'm so over the APHA lol!


----------

